# Filteranlage/Verrohrung der Bodenabläufe



## Andy258 (10. Okt. 2006)

Hallo,

Ich habe zwei "kleinere" Teiche und bin gerade dabei diese zwei in einen großen Teich umzubauen. Ich habe vor, zwei Bodenabläufe und einen Skimmer einzubauen. Meine Filteranlage sieht folgendermaßen aus: Ich gehe von den drei Zuläufen auf eine Sequence Pumpe, die das Wasser durch eine UV-Lampe, nach oben in den Filter pumpt. Sprich die Pumpe liegt unterhalb des Wasserspiegels und die Filter oberhalb. Mein Problem ist jetzt die Verrohrung. Ich habe mir schon mehrere Beiträge durchgelesen, aber noch keine Antwort bekommen. Wenn ich jetzt dir Orangen KG Rohre verwende, was muss ich jetzt da an die Dichtungen ran tun, wenn ich diese nur so zusammenstecke? Und was mach ich dann am Bodenablauf bzw. am Flansch??? Da hab ich ja auch die Dichtung drin zum Draufstecken oder soll ich da die abgeschnittene Seite verwenden!?!? Ich hoffe mir kann das jemand genauer Erklären. Ein weiteres Problem das ich schon jedes Jahr habe, ist das mir immer im Winter der Schlauch von der Luftpumpe zufriert. Und zwar genau an der stelle wo er durch das Eis geht. Ist es sinnvoller wenn ich in auch von unten durch die Folie in den Teich lege und wenn ja wie Dichte ich das ab? Weil ich hab schon geschaut aber noch keine Passende Durchgangsverschraubung gefunden. 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Olli.P (10. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Filteranlage/Verrohrung der Bodenabläufe*

Hallo Andreas,

zum Verkleben der Rohre und für die Flansche  kannst du Adhesal nehmen.

Hast du schon einen Pumpenschacht??? Willst du den Mauern???

Die Steuerung von Bodenabläufen und Skimmer solltest du zwecks Schieber einstellen; Ich habe mir einen Pumpenschacht aus GFK gekauft kostet zwar ein bisschen, ich bin aber sehr zufrieden damit!!

Mache morgen mal paar Fotos

Bezüglich der UVC: die sollte eigentlich hinter den Filter geschaltet werden, die macht jegliches leben im wahrsten sinne des Wortes Kaputt 


Gruß

Olaf


----------



## WERNER 02 (10. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Filteranlage/Verrohrung der Bodenabläufe*

Hi Andy

Bei fast jeder Verbindung von KG-Rohren reicht das kleberlose zusammenstecken der Muffenverbindung,- inkl. der Lippenringdichtungen aus. 
Lediglich Rohrverbindungen zu den Bodenabläufen... Zugschiebern od.Kugelhähnen diese sollten verklebt werden. 
Rohre die im Erdreich verlegt sind, die verrutschen nicht, auch dann nicht wenn sie nur gesteckt sind. 

WICHTIG !!! Das Muffenende zeigt beim Einbau *immer* in die Richtung, aus der das Wasser kommt!  



> Ein weiteres Problem das ich schon jedes Jahr habe, ist das mir immer im Winter der Schlauch von der Luftpumpe zufriert. Und zwar genau an der stelle wo er durch das Eis geht.



Hier würde ich den Schlauch einfach ummanteln mittels eines Rohres oder Schlauches. Styrodur als Puffer wäre auch nicht schlecht. Einfach irgendwie den Kontakt Schlauch/ Eis umgehen.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Andy258 (10. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Filteranlage/Verrohrung der Bodenabläufe*

Hallo,

also das heißt, ich kann die auf jeden fall ohne weiteres Zusammenstecken. Ich war mir jetzt bloß nicht sicher ob ich die Orangen KG Rohre nehmen soll oder die Richtigen „Koi-Teich-Rohre“ aber diese Frage hat sich somit erledigt. Und die Bodenabläufe und Zugschieber hätte ich sowieso geklebt.

Das mit dem Muffenende ist ja wie bei einer normalen Hausinstallation auch wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Somit hab ich ja dann am Bodenablauf die Muffe. Das heißt wiederum dass ich den Bodenablauf einfach in das Muffenende stecken kann und dann zusätzlich noch verklebe. Somit müsste es ja dann passen. Oder soll ich die Muffe am Bodenablauf abschneiden?

Den Pumpenschacht habe ich schon letzte Woche gemacht. Anfangs wollte ich ihn auch Mauern dann sind wir jedoch zu dem Entschluss gekommen in aus Holz zu machen. Er besteht jetzt aus 6er Hölzern. Schaut auch nicht schlecht aus muss ich sagen und passt zum Umfeld, da ich um den Teich auch Holzstege habe und eine Brücke aus Holz drüber. Zwecks Haltbarkeit brauch ich mir dabei auch keine Sorgen machen, da das Holz Kesseldruck imprägniert ist und wir bisher keine negativen Erfahrungen gemacht haben. 

Das mit den Zugschiebern hatte ich eh vor um es regulieren zu können.

Bezüglich der UVC: Was ich bis jetzt gesehen hab, haben es viele auch vor den Filter geschaltet. In meinem Fall kann ich es eh schlecht ändern weil ich ja am Ende keine Möglichkeit mehr habe es durch eine UVC zu pumpen, da meine Pumpe ja am Anfang sitzt. Ich habe vor den Querschnitt aufzuteilen, so dass ein Teil durch die UVC geht und ein Teil einfach so durch. Geregelt wiederum durch Zugschieber. 

Das mit den Bildern wäre nett, weil so stößt man immer wieder auf ein paar neue Ideen 

Das mit der Ummantelung des Schlauches habe ich letztes Jahr schon ausprobiert. Ich hatte eine Schaumstoff Isolierung rumgewickelt wie man es in der Industrie macht. Hat aber nichts geholfen. Das mit dem Rohr wäre noch eine Idee. Werde ich dann mal ausprobieren. 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Mink (10. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Filteranlage/Verrohrung der Bodenabläufe*

Hi Andreas!
Zum zufrieren der Teichbelüftung:
Schaumstoff ist schlecht, weil der sich vollsaugt und durch den Eisdruck wird trotzdem den Schlauch zudrückt.
Schneide den Schlauch einfach 20cm über der Wasseroberfläche am, steck ein Messingrohr, je nach Querschnitt des Schlauches, von 40cm daran und an das andere Ende den abgeschnittenen Schlauch. Dann haste keine Probleme mehr.

Lieben Gruß Martin


----------



## Olli.P (11. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Filteranlage/Verrohrung der Bodenabläufe*

Hallo Andreas,

Zur Muffe am Bodenablauf: die mußte wahrscheinlich absägen, bei mir mußte ich zumindest ohne Muffe beginnen. Es sei denn deine Bodenabläufe haben 
andere Anschluss durchmesser.

Hier nun mein Pumpenschacht aus GFK mit Deckel.

Der wird aber noch mit Kunstharz und ein wenig Kies der Umgebung angepasst...

Ohne Deckel 

Der Kleblattfilter mit Vortex  der Pumpenschacht liegt ca. 80cm weiter rechts Draussen.


Die UVC am Filterauslauf 

Das Wasser läuft in der letzten Kammer im gegensatz zu allen anderen Systemen von oben ein.....

Das Anschlußschema Pumpenschacht mit zwei eingängen 


Den gibts übrigens auch mit 1 3 oder 4 eingängen.

Den Auslaufflansch mußte ich extra einkleben lassen.....

Wie willst du den deine Pumpe laufen lassen trocken??? Ja ne iss klar ansonsten wäre der Pumpenschacht sicherlich nicht aus Holz

Ein paar Bilder von deinem Teich und umfeld wären auch nicht schlecht....

Also bei mir läuft das Wasser wie ja zu sehen ist per schwerkraft durch die UVC zurück in den Teich. Das funzt ganz gut!!

Da muß nicht unbedingt die Pumpe vor der UVC sitzen

Und wenn's gewünscht wird gibt's den Kontakt zum Pumpenschacht-Händler per PN.

Nu iss genug geschrieben, jetzt werde ich ersteinmal die schöne Oktobersonne geniessen 


Gruß

Olaf


----------



## velos (11. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Filteranlage/Verrohrung der Bodenabläufe*

Ich hab meinen Pumpenschacht aus einer Mülltonne gebaut, die haben eine Wandstärke von 4-5mm.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Olli.P (11. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Filteranlage/Verrohrung der Bodenabläufe*

Hallo Peter,

wie kommst du denn an die Schieber und die Reinigungsöffnungen????

Der Ps. ist doch sicherlich nicht da stehen geblieben wo du das Bild gemacht hast oder??? 

Aber das mit der ( Alten Mülltonne ist sicherlich auch nicht schlecht; wenn man eine hat oder günstich da rankommt ) 

Bei mir ging es ja auch darum den Ps. auf möglichst kleinem Raum zu realisieren

Daher ist der Ps recht nah am Teich und die Schieber innen eingebaut 

und reinigungsöffnungen haben sich somit erübrigt 




Gruß


Olaf


----------



## Andy258 (11. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Filteranlage/Verrohrung der Bodenabläufe*

Also ich hab mich mal ein bisschen umgehört, in Sachen UVC vor- oder nach dem Filter. Das ergibt sich ja logischerweise von selbst. Wenn es sich um eine gepumpte Version handelt, ist das UVC Klärgerät vorm Filter ansonsten hinter ihm. 

In meinen Pumpenschacht kommt eine Sequence Pumpe, sprich Kreiselpumpe. Bilder gibt es bei mir noch nicht recht viel. Ich hab zurzeit noch den größeren Teich und den kleinen habe ich schon weggerissen und tiefer bzw. größer gegraben. Diese beiden könnt ihr euch unter www.meingast.4xt.de anschauen. Ja und die Pumpenkammer ist ja nur ein Holzschacht der einen guten Meter tief ist. Ich hoffe dass ich diese Woche noch das Material geliefert bekomme und dann kann ich am WE ein bisschen was machen. Sobald ich dann was hab mach ich auch ein paar Bilder. 

PS: ich probier das mal heuer aus mit dem Messingrohr. ;-)

Gruß 
Andreas


----------



## velos (12. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Filteranlage/Verrohrung der Bodenabläufe*

Hallo Olaf,

ich kaufe viele Teile bei ILU-Koi (3-2-1)....
Die Reinigungsschächte gab es im Praktiker füer 12,-€ das Stück.
Mein kleiner Koiteich mit Pflanzenteich ist gerade erst fertig geworden, ich werde in den kommenden Tagen meine Anlage mit Bildern vorstellen.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## geecebird (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filteranlage/Verrohrung der Bodenabläufe*



			
				velos schrieb:
			
		

> ich kaufe viele Teile bei ILU-Koi (3-2-1)....



Danke für den Hinweis, ist nur ein paar PKW-Minuten von uns entfernt und kannten wir noch gar nicht. Ist aber für das Land nichts ungewöhnliches, denn der Laden ist sehr versteckt. 

Wir waren dort und haben uns umgesehen. Die Preise scheinen richtig gut zu sein und wir hatten vom Inhaber-Mann eine super Beratung bzgl Teichfilter, Folie und konnten die Koi bestaunen. 

Die Webseite lässt sehr zu wünschen übrig, aber im angesprochen 3-2-1-meins Shop findet man viele Dinge für den Teichbau.


----------

